
Mysterious Laser Turret Appears on US Navy Destroyer USS Dewey - clouddrover
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/30941/mysterious-laser-turret-appears-on-us-navy-destroyer-uss-dewey
======
orionblastar
Part of the SDI program I guess? It is supposed to stop missiles from hitting
the Destroyer. They also can use sand casters to have the missile hit a big
bag of sand and explode before hitting the ship.

